# Mystic Football Team 1962



## CAPT.BOB (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got the photograph.Are you in it?
Mel Jones,Don McLeod,Dick Standford,Peter Kerpner,Rog Black,Brian Maflin.The others apart from Capt.Proctor I have forgotten.
Make my day and get in touch from 50 years ago.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

CAPT.BOB said:


> I've got the photograph.Are you in it?
> Mel Jones,Don McLeod,Dick Standford,Peter Kerpner,Rog Black,Brian Maflin.The others apart from Capt.Proctor I have forgotten.
> Make my day and get in touch from 50 years ago.


 I was an edh in her in 7/1/61 till 27/6/61 the master was Procter


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Mystic ON 301294 
Could one of crew be Alan Ashurst (An Old Friend) 2nd Eng 27th Jan 61 - 27th June 61signed and discharged Victoria Docks
sadly passed away several years ago he did 4 trips to 5th December 1961
Ray


----------



## CAPT.BOB (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the posts.Regretfully they are for 1961.The Team in the Picture was for the trip leaving uk in summer 62 till Dec 62.


----------

